# post pics of your whelen mini edge or mini liberty



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

heres a crazy one i found. lol


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is my Patriot LFL... 4 corner strobe and 2 center LED... I love the strobes...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Wicked500R;717347 said:


> Here is my Patriot LFL... 4 corner strobe and 2 center LED... I love the strobes...


yah ya better keep that ... hight value item ... they quit makin them ... im keepin mine .. good setup!


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

they quit making the strobe or led?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

andyman0291;717281 said:


> heres a crazy one i found. lol


Why are you posting pics of my bedroom light bar?

:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mines actually a responder. Both blue and amber. Switch for each or both on at the same time. Low profile clear lens. Love it. With the ambers behind the grill and the back and the wig wag on my signals it works great. Blue amber for snowplowing and just amber for the summer maintenance work.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just mounted up my Patriot LFL today- it was actually on in these pic's but was too fast for my camera phone to catch lit up.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*my mini liberty on my gmc*

heres a link to pics of my mini liberty on my gmc1500 theres also lin6s in my toolbox
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75075


----------

